# Hole tapping accessory



## Charley Davidson (Dec 7, 2012)

I made this simple but affective device to work on my mill for tapping a hole & getting the tap perpendicular to the piece. I just cut off a section of an old socket extension and put it in the tap T wrench, put a collet in the mill that would allow the extension to slide up and down inside of it easily then brought the quill down till the collet set on the shoulder of the T wrench.


----------



## bcall2043 (Dec 7, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I made this simple but affective device to work on my mill for tapping a hole & getting the tap perpendicular to the piece. I just cut off a section of an old socket extension and put it in the tap T wrench, put a collet in the mill that would allow the extension to slide up and down inside of it easily then brought the quill down till the collet set on the shoulder of the T wrench.



Okay Charley, I guess I am thick headed. When you discribed this earlier today I did not follow and thought I would when you posted the photos. However I still don't follow.:whiteflag: In all of the photos a tap is in the business end of the tap T-wrench holder. I can't see how you put the extension in the holder, then into a collet, and then bringing the collet down onto the tap holder. Does you tap holder have a square female drive socket in the top rather than the usual center drill hole?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 7, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Okay Charley, I guess I am thick headed.  Does you tap holder have a square female drive socket in the top rather than the usual center drill hole?
> 
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes



Bingo & the prize goes to the man in the little yellow bus :nuts:


----------



## llarson (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never seen a tap wrench w/square drive, good idea, where did it come from? My set of tap sockets cost $25, one for home and one for work; $50. Of all the luck, the short bus that runs this area got hit by a truck last week.


----------



## johnny99 (Dec 9, 2012)

After drilling the hole, I will put the tap into the chuck. If you don't move the table, the tap is perfectly lined up. To make turning the chuck easy, take the mill out of gear and use the chuck key to turn the chuck.

John


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 9, 2012)

It's out of an old Craftsman set I bought for $5.00 at a garage sale in Michigan.  Every set I've ever owned has been like that but Benny also said he's never seen one made that way either.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 10, 2012)

I've seen them before, but I can't recall the branding, for sure. Perhaps it was Craftsman. I think General made a lot of their machinist tools.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw some yesterday at Home Depot.. made by Irwin Tool


----------

